# New To Tissot And Their Deployment Clasp



## Stamforder (May 16, 2011)

I have just bought one of Tissot's discontinued retrograde chronographs that has a fancy leather strap with what I assume is a deployment clasp instead of a buckle. The compilers of its multilingual two hundred and fifty six-page Users Manual (well at least the English section for sure) have not included instructions/illustration describing the 'modus operandi' apertaining to fastening the strap, and I cannot seem to figure it out myself,probably because for the best part of sixty years all the watches I've ever owned had "proper"' straps with buckles.

Whilst in desperation I search through U Tube (?) and contemplate having the offending strap replaced asap....will someone on here kindly describe - in the simplest of terms - how to do it ?

"Flummoxed"

Halifax.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This a a fully opened Tissot deployment clasp if you wish to adjust it to fit your wrist you move the buckle up or down the strap, quite simple really.


----------



## Stamforder (May 16, 2011)

Ahah ! As simple as that, eh? Instead of threading a strap through the buckle when its on the wrist (in the conventional way), I threaded the strap through the buckle before putting on the wrist, selecting the right hole by laying the Tissot alongside my other everyday watch and noting where the buckle lies on that one's strap. QED

Somewhat concerned though, that the Tissot's strap may not be long enough (for safety's sake) as the buckle only fits comfortably in the second hole up. Hopefully with use and the application of some leather balm the strap will become softer and so allow me to move the buckle up one. Just hoping the clasp is up to the job.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Stamforder said:


> will someone on here kindly describe - in the simplest of terms - how to do it ?
> 
> "Flummoxed"
> 
> Halifax.





Open the deployant (usually by squeezing the two press-in bits in the middle to release the catch).

Put the strap on your wrist with the deployant open

Press the centre bit of the deployant into your wrist with the forefinger of your other hand, while bringing the two edges together to meet in the middle

Press down on the two edge bits when they meet in the middle, to clip them in place, while simultaneously tucking the tongue of the strap under the keeper on the other half of the strap.


The above to be performed while patting your stomach and rubbing your head.

Deployants are a bugger and it's really easy to pinch your wrist while doing them up.

Adjusting the fit of the strap involves popping open the end of the deployant with the pin on it, moving it to the hole you need then clipping that bit shut again to lock it.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I notice that the bracelets they fit nowadays are far better engineered than the old type. They are masterpieces in their own right. However, they are not quite so easy to operate, but one thing they certainly do do better is always to sit centrally under the wrist, which the others do not when a few links have been removed.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Non-button opening deployants were a new trick for me to learn last year, I put it on and press in the keeper side first, then close the "point" side (which the buckle is on) while threading the point through the fixed keeper. After a while, you'll get used to it.

I have peculiar one that I reversed the strap on to center the clasp on my wrist, but also to make it easier to close.

The nice thing about these kinds of buckles is that you can adjust it for hot or cold wear (my wrist expands/contracts a little bit) one hold up or down, easier than with a conventional buckle.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I cant get on with those 'butterfly' deployants at all, I only use the single fold type......


----------

